# Vanilla Test Project



## jules92207

I've decided to do a vanilla test run to find the best vanilla. I plan on making 1 lb batches then using my individual mold bars to split for about four fragrances a batch. That should give me a good 4 oz bar of each fragrance. 

So far I have the following:

CC Deluxe Vanilla
CC Fresh Vanilla
CC Vanilla
CC Vanilla Buttercream
CC Bourbon Vanilla 
BB Vanilla Select

Any other favorites out there I should know about to use in comparison? I am open to all vendors (I really need to broaden my horizons) so any recommendations would be appreciated.

I am considering trying these for comparison too:
CC Vanilla Verbena
CC Warm Vanilla Sugar
CC Vanilla Bean Noel

Should I leave these out and stick with more true vanilla notes instead?

Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## hmlove1218

NG's Vanilla Bean is really the o ly vanilla I've tried, but it sticks well, smells lovely, and doesn't discolor to a deep brown at 3%. It's kind of in between a caramel and a milk chocolate


----------



## not_ally

Jules, I'd love to see results of blends.  I am not a great vanilla fan, but it is a go-too scent, so any input you have on mixes would  be really helpful.  I have the CC Vanilla Verbena and Vanilla Oak in my WSP wish list, but it might be a while before I have enough stuff saved up to order, I can let you know what I think when I do.


----------



## TVivian

I think it's a great idea Jules! I really learned a lot from the coconut test. Vanilla is so popular, it'd be awesome to know about as many as possible. Vanilla bean Noel seems to be one of the most popular and well liked so a test on that one would be great. I'd be willing to contribute a few vanillas that I've tried if you want more.


----------



## jules92207

TVivian said:


> I think it's a great idea Jules! I really learned a lot from the coconut test. Vanilla is so popular, it'd be awesome to know about as many as possible. Vanilla bean Noel seems to be one of the most popular and well liked so a test on that one would be great. I'd be willing to contribute a few vanillas that I've tried if you want more.



Awesome, yes any suggestions would be great! I definitely need to broaden my vendors.


----------



## jules92207

hmlove1218 said:


> NG's Vanilla Bean is really the o ly vanilla I've tried, but it sticks well, smells lovely, and doesn't discolor to a deep brown at 3%. It's kind of in between a caramel and a milk chocolate



I'll add NG's Vanilla Bean to my order list - thanks!


----------



## jules92207

not_ally said:


> Jules, I'd love to see results of blends.  I am not a great vanilla fan, but it is a go-too scent, so any input you have on mixes would  be really helpful.  I have the CC Vanilla Verbena and Vanilla Oak in my WSP wish list, but it might be a while before I have enough stuff saved up to order, I can let you know what I think when I do.



Thanks not_ally! I actually just ordered both of those yesterday so I will incorporate them into my testing.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I'm really curious about that vanilla buttercream, because the vanilla buttercream BB offered got discontinued and its my fav


----------



## not_ally

jules92207 said:


> Thanks not_ally! I actually just ordered both of those yesterday so I will incorporate them into my testing.



Yay,  I really hope you will post on those.  I am a fanatical FO review reader, but I like and trust the one from my homies here the best


----------



## nsmar4211

Can't wait to see this one, vanilla always smells too sweet for me in the candles and soaps I've smelled so far so I'm a terrible judge of vanilla. *gets popcorn ready*


----------



## Obsidian

I really like warm vanilla sugar, it makes a good blender. I can't remember who it came from though and I no longer have the bottle.


----------



## newbie

I just tried Mad Oils Vanilla Milk which to my nose is different from the standard vanilla. As you'd imagine, it has more milky notes but those often smell fake to me so I'm waiting to judge as it ages. I second the Vanilla Bean Noel- very popular and is sweeter than some other vanillas but not cloyingly sweet.


----------



## jules92207

I will happily share results as I go!


----------



## dibbles

I just tried Mad Oils Vanilla Milk too. It's still in the mold, but I'd be happy to share impressions as it cures. I don't care for the bakery, buttery vanilla scents. Vanilla Bean Noel is one of the very few BBW fragrances I love. I bought some lotion last year, and the Vanilla Milk FO reminds me of that (I think - haven't had it around for awhile). Anyway, I really liked the Vanilla Milk OOB.


----------



## jules92207

dibbles said:


> I just tried Mad Oils Vanilla Milk too. It's still in the mold, but I'd be happy to share impressions as it cures. I don't care for the bakery, buttery vanilla scents. Vanilla Bean Noel is one of the very few BBW fragrances I love. I bought some lotion last year, and the Vanilla Milk FO reminds me of that (I think - haven't had it around for awhile). Anyway, I really liked the Vanilla Milk OOB.



Nice. I think a good assessment of different vanilla bean noel dupes would be good, I'll be sure to include that one in the testing then.


----------



## dibbles

I've had my soap cut for a couple of days (Vanilla Milk). It's still very nice, but I think it is a little less sweet than it was OOB. I do like this one so far.


----------



## jiroband

*Vanilla Bean Noel*

What timing to stumble across this thread -- I just made a CP test batch of Crafter's Choice "Vanilla Bean Noel" last night! (I scented heavy at 4%.) I cut it this morning, and got a whole lot of NOTHING! I do realize that scent comes and goes -- and then may come back again as the soap cures, so we'll see. 

I'm currently on a quest to find the STRONGEST Vanilla FO. I have ordered about 30 samples so far, and have not been able to find one that holds up well enough to my standards in CP soap. So far the best I've found is Sweet Cakes "Tahitian Vanilla," but even that is not strong enough for me. The next best of the bunch I've tested is Rustic Escentuals "French Vanilla & Oak." Again, not strong enough for me.

I've been finding that the vanilla component of the FOs I've tried tends to burn off during saponification. I go for fragrance oils that knock me over, so I'm not sure if the strong vanilla I'm looking for exists. 

Also, I'm looking for a true vanilla, or possibly a floral vanilla -- I'm not really interested in a "food" scented vanilla. Call me crazy, but I don't like to smell like food.

Jim


----------



## jblaney

Vanilla Musk from CC is fantastic and sticks, but it's not a straight vanilla.   It has some woody notes to it and it's not very sweet.  It also heats and moves at the speed of light, so I'm only using it in blends.  It's one of my all time favorite fragrances, very unisex.  I just wish it was easier to work with.


----------



## jiroband

jblaney -- CC's "Vanilla Musk" is the next one I was going to try. It smells amazing right out of the bottle.

You mention how it heats up. . . Have you tried soaping with it by chilling your oil mixture and lye mixture separately -- to just above the temp where the oils begin to solidify (like around 70-75 degrees) -- before combining?


----------



## jblaney

Jim - No, I have not tried that, but that sounds promising.   Please post what your experience is once you soap it since I would love to know.   Will you be soaping with Palm or Lard?   I hate giving up on it, but it moved so fast I only had about 30 seconds and it was almost solid.

  It's turns dark chocolate brown, but not black brown like some.   It sticks forever!   If you like it OOB, you will like it in soap.


----------



## jiroband

jblaney said:


> Jim - No, I have not tried that, but that sounds promising.   Please post what your experience is once you soap it since I would love to know.   Will you be soaping with Palm or Lard?   I hate giving up on it, but it moved so fast I only had about 30 seconds and it was almost solid.
> 
> It's turns dark chocolate brown, but not black brown like some.   It sticks forever!   If you like it OOB, you will like it in soap.



I use Palm. 

BTW -- I don't care if it turns jet black as long as it sticks.

Jim


----------



## jules92207

So far the best vanilla scent I have smelled was actually a blend of vanilla select from BB and clove fo from crafters choice. It's not a straight vanilla but somehow it's how I imagine vanilla should be. That's what prompted this little test actually.

Thanks for all the new suggestions too, I have been wanting to try sweet cakes for their rose so I am glad to have a good vanilla excuse too.


----------



## jiroband

Vanilla FO Updates:

1. The RE (Rustic Escentuals) "French Vanilla & Oak" on Day 6 -- nice scent, but not my favorite, and not super strong.

2. The SC (SweetCakes) "Tahitian Vanilla" on Day 4 -- great scent, a little stronger than yesterday, but still not as strong as i would like it to be.

3. The CS (CandleScience) "Very Vanilla" on Day 3 -- very, very light scent reminiscent of the strong OOB aroma. This is not a great aroma (to me) -- it smells like dirt with a hint of cocoa powder. So far, this wins for darkest bar.

4. The CC "Vanilla Bean Noel" on Day 2 -- the scent has returned! It is nice, but not super strong like I would like it to be. It's still early, though. It already has a rich, DARK, chocolate brown color which I think looks great! This is the 2nd darkest bar.

5. Yesterday, I made a test batch using CC "Oatmeal & Honey." (Yes, I realize this goes against my not wanting to use an FO that smells like food, but it is sooooo strong OOB, that I wanted to see what happens.) OOB, it has an INTENSE aroma of baked goods, like pecan sticky buns -- it smells ABSOLUTELY DELICIOUS! Immediately after cutting last night, this batch has the strongest scent of all vanilla FOs so far, although it has morphed into more of a sugar cookie aroma -- it has an awesome cold "throw," as candlemakers would say. It also has the lightest color, so far. I may end up using this in a vanilla blend to bump up the intesity of the final scent.

6. I made a test batch using CC "Vanilla Musk" last night. I apologize to jblaney, but I was too impatient to wait for the oil mixture and lye mixture to cool down to room temp before combining -- I mixed them at around 95 degrees. I also wanted to judge for myself just how fast it accelerated. It DID accelerate! The scent is great, but again, not as strong as I would like it to be. The next time I use this FO, here's what I would do to try to slow things down:

     a. Cool everything down to room temperature (70-75 degrees) before combining.
     b. Add a bit more water or liquid.
     c. Add at least 5% Hazelnut Oil to my oils mixture. (Hazelnut Oil tends to slow things down a bit -- good when using clove/cinnamon eos, or jojoba oil. Hazelnut oil is also great for using in soap for acne.)
     d. Reserve about 1 cup of oil mixture (before adding lye mixture) and add FO to it -- then, add this back into the soap mixture at light trace.


I do realize that I'm a bit strange in that I like my soap to be highly fragrant, so just because I say I don't feel an FO is strong enough, doesn't mean that a "normal" person wouldn't find it strong enough.

One thing I've noticed about ALL of these FOs -- and I'm assuming may be true of all vanilla FOs -- is that the vanilla component of the fragrance disappears during saponification, leaving the remaining fragrance components to come through in the end. With all of the FOs mentioned above, the vanilla aroma in the soap is gone -- which is a real disappointment. If you have a vanilla FO that you really like, do you actually smell vanilla in your soap, or do you smell other elements of the fragrance oil -- be honest.

Jim


----------



## jblaney

Jim - What % of FO do you usually soap?   I rarely go below 5%.   I also find many fragrances get stronger as they sit, so you may be happier in a week or 2 with the Vanilla Musk.  

Good luck with soaping it again.   I have tried adding more water, mixing the FO with some of the oil and adding it back in after I have stick blended and adding lecithin.  It did buy me a little bit of time, but not much.   I have never heard of hazelnut oil slowing trace.  

I do think that HoneyBee from Soapalooza smells like vanilla once soaped and sticks very well, but I'm on the fence about it now.   It's very strong.   I have tried at least 20 vanilla fragrances and have not found any that I love.    I will be watching this thread closely.


----------



## jiroband

jblaney said:


> Jim - What % of FO do you usually soap?   I rarely go below 5%.   I also find many fragrances get stronger as they sit, so you may be happier in a week or 2 with the Vanilla Musk.
> 
> Good luck with soaping it again.   I have tried adding more water, mixing the FO with some of the oil and adding it back in after I have stick blended and adding lecithin.  It did buy me a little bit of time, but not much.   I have never heard of hazelnut oil slowing trace.
> 
> I do think that HoneyBee from Soapalooza smells like vanilla once soaped and sticks very well, but I'm on the fence about it now.   It's very strong.   I have tried at least 20 vanilla fragrances and have not found any that I love.    I will be watching this thread closely.



I usually FO at 5%.

Yes, the Hazelnut Oil trick has worked pretty well for me before.

I've tried adding a bit of lecithin before, but I ended up with a soft bar that never firmed up -- even after several months of curing.

I'll put "HoneyBee" on my list. Thanks, jblaney!

Jim


----------



## Irishgem29

I also tried MO vanilla milk last month which oob smelled so good. But I now have soap with brown bubbles and the scent morphed into something cinnominy. Ugh. One thing I hate is fake cinnomin smell. It makes my throat close up. Needless to say that one went into a closet to cure. Strange, first time using fo and I also used MO mica for the first time for a swirl. Could the mica have done it?


----------



## jiroband

Irishgem29 said:


> I also tried MO vanilla milk last month which oob smelled so good. But I now have soap with brown bubbles and the scent morphed into something cinnominy. Ugh. One thing I hate is fake cinnomin smell. It makes my throat close up. Needless to say that one went into a closet to cure. Strange, first time using fo and I also used MO mica for the first time for a swirl. Could the mica have done it?



Irishgem, I doubt it was the mica. I'm 99.99% sure it's the lye/saponification process -- which does a number on so many things from scent to color. It usually affects the scent by morphing it into something else, or in the very least, weakens it. 

You'll also find that most of the time when you add plant material, such as lavender flowers, rose petals, etc. they will turn brown. There are exceptions though, such as calendula petals which will remain yellow. I've also recently experimented with using applesauce as my liquid, and found that its color is not affected by lye -- it retains its light beige color.

Good luck, and don't be afraid to experiment. That's my favorite part of soapmaking!

Jim


----------



## jules92207

First test -

OOB
CC Warm Vanilla Sugar - very floral, feminine. Nothing really vanilla here. I hope they sent the right fo.

CC Vanilla Buttercream - buttery and rich, heavy

CC Bourbon Vanilla - slight perfume note, subtle

BB Vanilla Select - understated, plastic

Here's a picture so far, oddly enough the two with spoons in it look speckled, like maybe I didn't incorporate the fragrance enough but I stirred and stirred, they are the vanilla buttercream and vanilla select.


----------



## jules92207

UPDATE ON VANILLA TEST:

I have 8 different testers I'm currently going through and testing. So far I'd say my favorite vanilla/vanilla fragrance would be the Deluxe Vanilla from Crafter's Choice. I also really like the Warm Vanilla Sugar so far, but its more of a perfume vanilla, not a true vanilla. Tonight I made 8 more samples of the following:

Fragrance Buddy:
Birthday Cake
French Vanilla
Vanilla Bean Noel

Brambleberry:
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Vanilla Vanilla
Vanilla, Tahitian

WSP - Crafter's Choice
Vanilla Bean Noel
Vanilla Verbena

I have a list of more vanilla's I need to buy but for now things are progressing along. 

Updates to come... :smile:


----------



## gigisiguenza

Dang Jules you're a testing maniac! I'm eagerly awaiting your results


----------



## Dharlee

Following with great interest!


----------



## vmakkers

I'm so eager to see the results. I've never really been a fan of a lot of scents until I started soaping. Vanilla is def one that I have changed my mind about.


----------



## dixiedragon

Following with interest! I haven't found a vanilla I love. To my nose, most of them smell like vanilla frosting or vanilla ice cream or cookies - I want pure, vanilla bean scent or vanilla extract scent.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I love the combo of vanilla, cinnamon, cloves, and orange. Years ago,  I used to make old fashioned pomanders to hang in the bathrooms. You take a whole orange an pierce it about 1/4 inch deep systematically to cover the whole surface, including piercing straight through from the top to bottom (north pole to south pole). Once done, you alternate stuffing whole cloves, pieces of cinnamon stick, and dried vanilla bean pods into those holes. Then you take a ribbon or piece of kitchen twine and run it through from north pole to south pole, to give you a way to hang it. Finish it off with a raffia bow and you've got an old fashioned room deodorizer. Hang it near a heat source, like a sunny window, a heat vent, etc, so the heat helps warm the orange and generate scent.

If I had the ingredients I'd be making these right now v


----------



## jules92207

I'm almost through the latest batch of testing. I have recruited a few friends to test some as well to compare.

I have to admit this round was much more promising than my first two batches. So far the BB Tahitian Vanilla, FB French Vanilla, and WSP Vanilla Bean Noel are really standing out.


----------



## jules92207

gigisiguenza said:


> I love the combo of vanilla, cinnamon, cloves, and orange. Years ago,  I used to make old fashioned pomanders to hang in the bathrooms. You take a whole orange an pierce it about 1/4 inch deep systematically to cover the whole surface, including piercing straight through from the top to bottom (north pole to south pole). Once done, you alternate stuffing whole cloves, pieces of cinnamon stick, and dried vanilla bean pods into those holes. Then you take a ribbon or piece of kitchen twine and run it through from north pole to south pole, to give you a way to hang it. Finish it off with a raffia bow and you've got an old fashioned room deodorizer. Hang it near a heat source, like a sunny window, a heat vent, etc, so the heat helps warm the orange and generate scent.
> 
> If I had the ingredients I'd be making these right now v



This brings back fond memories...


----------



## nsmar4211

I'm having visions of moldy oranges hung in the room.......ewww?


----------



## gigisiguenza

nsmar4211 said:


> I'm having visions of moldy oranges hung in the room.......ewww?



LOL ya don't leave them til they get moldy, geez hahahaha.... and usually they dehydrate, not mold.... hanging them near heat sources not only helps them give off scent, it also helps keep them dry, and over time, dehydrates them. They're more likely to start shedding their little additions (cloves, cinnamon, etc) as they dry out and lose their shape, than they are to go moldy


----------



## dixiedragon

We did them in Girl Scouts with just oranges and cloves. I learned you can't do half of your orange and come back later! But if you do the whole orange, and hang it, it dries, it doesn't rot. I think the cloves help wick out the moisture.


----------



## gigisiguenza

dixiedragon said:


> We did them in Girl Scouts with just oranges and cloves. I learned you can't do half of your orange and come back later! But if you do the whole orange, and hang it, it dries, it doesn't rot. I think the cloves help wick out the moisture.



Yep


----------



## dixiedragon

Gigi, I would love to try your version! But the vanilla beans I order online are sticky and moist, which is good for making vanilla extract. But maybe not good for this? also, they are 3-4 inches long. Do you chop them into piece?


----------



## gigisiguenza

dixiedragon said:


> Gigi, I would love to try your version! But the vanilla beans I order online are sticky and moist, which is good for making vanilla extract. But maybe not good for this? also, they are 3-4 inches long. Do you chop them into piece?



Dixie if you go to the grocer and look where they have those spices in bags, usually Mexican supplier or name, they have dried vanilla bean pods, very cheap. And yes I cut them in half so there's a sealed end and an open end, and I stuff the open end in the orange. It really does smell so yummy


----------



## Steve85569

I raid the cake making section and get the emulsion. It's so fine you would never know that's where the scent came from unless you were told. Sticks well too so far...


----------



## gigisiguenza

Steve85569 said:


> I raid the cake making section and get the emulsion. It's so fine you would never know that's where the scent came from unless you were told. Sticks well too so far...



Emulsion? What is this? I've never seen it.


----------



## rainycityjen

I have bought samples from Indigo Fragrance before which I really liked. Looking today they have a "Vanilla Extract" FO. They do have CP test notes on many of their FOs as well.


----------



## dixiedragon

Very excited to see this. I've made lotion with Soapalooza's Vanille de Bourbon. I'm pretty meh about it. I haven't soaped it yet.

From the Soap Scent Review Board's "best of vanilla" list:
Wildfire Creations Ms. Randy's Vanilla Bean
Candle Cocoon's Vanilla Voodoo
Scent Works Madagascar Vanilla
AHRE Vanilla Bean
NDA Tahitian Vanilla
TN Candle Vanilla Bean Noel


----------



## jules92207

Lol...oh good, more vanillas to try.... 

Seriously though I have a pretty good idea what I like so far. What is difficult is how many pseudo vanillas there are - like vanilla bean noel, warm vanilla sugar, woodsy vanillas, floral vanillas... I think I will have to just pick a top three of basic vanilla note scents then separate out reviews of all the others cause they certainly aren't - just vanilla.

Bottom line - vanilla is challenging.


----------



## Steve85569

gigisiguenza said:


> Emulsion? What is this? I've never seen it.


Cake making section in the crafts at WalMart has some emulsions. It's very finely ground almond or vanilla in a pasty carrier of mostly sugar. Vanilla goes darkish tan - almost brown, almond just barely tans. I haven't tried any of the other flavors just because butterscotch soap doesn't sound quite right to me. Yet.


----------



## jules92207

Here is a list of FO's I still need to test. I don't normally purchase from most of these vendors so I don't know how quickly I will get each one in yet... But where there is a will there is a way:

NDA Tahitian Vanilla
TN Candle Vanilla Bean Noel
Scentworks Madagascar Vanilla
AHRE Vanilla Bean
NG Vanilla Bean (I think I soaped this one a long time ago)
Mad Oils Vanilla Milk
Sweetcakes Tahitian Vanilla
Rustic Essentials (same as AHRE?) French Vanilla & Oak
WSP CC Vanilla Musk?
Candlescience Very Vanilla
Wildfire Creations Ms Randys Vanilla Bean
Candle Cacoon Vanilla Voodoo

If anyone can recommend other "must have" fragrances/products from these vendors so I can make each order worthy for shipping costs that would be helpful.


----------



## dixiedragon

AHRE has an Iced Tangerine and Pineapple lip balm flavoring that I really like!


----------



## snappyllama

From MO, I adore: 

Golden Embargo: Sweet Amber that discolors very dark
Lemon Unhinged: Sweet/Tart Lemon Cookie - I had weirdness with a chromium green mica colored portion but more other colors were fine
Snow Witch: Winter lightly piney scent
Saucy Santa: chocolate mint + something else I cannot put my finger on. It was a little flat right after soaping, but it's gotten back some more complex notes during cure.
Patchouli EO: is a really good patch - sweet and nutty without being too earthy

I haven't tried these in soap yet, but like them in B&B a lot:
South Beach: tropical fruit
Earl Gray Tea: just like the name; I hear it doesn't stick in CP though
Sexy Beast: Grown up floral... not normally something I'd go for but DH loves it. 
Spanish Fly: Interesting blend of smoky, green, citrus and something else. Smells great and is definitely on my soaping list

Come to think of it, I'm about to soap with their Vanilla Milk. I keep buying it and using it up in B&B (it's the best vanilla I've smelled oob). Santa brought me another bottle that I am going to dedicate for soaping this month. If you'd like, I'll make an uncolored sample bar and send it your way. I also have a bar of WSP Vanilla Oak I can send. Just shoot me a pm.  

Their micas and botanicals are really nice too. 

From NG, I like:
Cracklin' Birch: smokey/woodsy and sticks like nobody's business
Bite Me: Hawaiian Fruit Punch


----------



## jules92207

Dixiedragon those lip balm flavors sound amazing...how did you know I want to try lip balms this year? 

Snappyllama - thanks for the awesome suggestions! I'd be happy to take a sample bar of vanilla milk too, if you really don't mind, I'll send you a pm. 

You are all awesome!!!!


----------



## bbrown

snappyllama said:


> From MO, I adore:
> 
> Golden Embargo: Sweet Amber that discolors very dark
> Lemon Unhinged: Sweet/Tart Lemon Cookie - I had weirdness with a chromium green mica colored portion but more other colors were fine
> Snow Witch: Winter lightly piney scent
> Saucy Santa: chocolate mint + something else I cannot put my finger on. It was a little flat right after soaping, but it's gotten back some more complex notes during cure.
> Patchouli EO: is a really good patch - sweet and nutty without being too earthy
> 
> I haven't tried these in soap yet, but like them in B&B a lot:
> South Beach: tropical fruit
> Earl Gray Tea: just like the name; I hear it doesn't stick in CP though
> Sexy Beast: Grown up floral... not normally something I'd go for but DH loves it.
> Spanish Fly: Interesting blend of smoky, green, citrus and something else. Smells great and is definitely on my soaping list
> 
> Come to think of it, I'm about to soap with their Vanilla Milk. I keep buying it and using it up in B&B (it's the best vanilla I've smelled oob). Santa brought me another bottle that I am going to dedicate for soaping this month. If you'd like, I'll make an uncolored sample bar and send it your way. I also have a bar of WSP Vanilla Oak I can send. Just shoot me a pm.
> 
> Their micas and botanicals are really nice too.
> 
> From NG, I like:
> Cracklin' Birch: smokey/woodsy and sticks like nobody's business
> Bite Me: Hawaiian Fruit Punch




Vanilla Milk is so amazing from there. Be warned.  It turns so dark brown, darker than dark cocoa powder.  It's quite lovely.  I always get a nice ash on that one so the color contrast looks nice.


----------



## vmakkers

Now I'm hoping MO has a sale soon so I can grab Vanilla Milk. I swore to myself no more FO's since I stocked up from all the recent sales but man...........I REALLY WANT IT. I've been eyeing it forever now but haven't tried any FO's from MO just yet.


----------



## dixiedragon

jules92207 said:


> Dixiedragon those lip balm flavors sound amazing...how did you know I want to try lip balms this year?
> 
> Snappyllama - thanks for the awesome suggestions! I'd be happy to take a sample bar of vanilla milk too, if you really don't mind, I'll send you a pm.
> 
> You are all awesome!!!!


 
"Iced Pineapple and Tangerine" is just one flavor. I like it a lot! I got a bunch of samples from them but haven't had a chance to soap them. OOB I really like Hippie Chick and Forbidden Fruit.


----------



## jules92207

dixiedragon said:


> "Iced Pineapple and Tangerine" is just one flavor. I like it a lot! I got a bunch of samples from them but haven't had a chance to soap them. OOB I really like Hippie Chick and Forbidden Fruit.



I see that now as I'm on their website. Delicious!


----------



## Soapmaker145

I have some of the vanillas on your list.

CS Very Vanilla:  This discolored as expected and was very faint.  The scent got stronger with cure but morphed into something that smells awful to my nose.  I tried it at the sink and it reminded me of a hospital room scent with a bit of disinfectant and something else unpleasant.  I removed the bar from the bathroom the same day.  This is the only tester that I tried so far that didn't survive a day at the sink. 

I have 3 vanillas from NDA.  I haven't written a review yet.  The Tahitian Vanilla smells like burnt sugar.  I'll have to try them at the sink and will update.

The TNC Vanilla Bean Noel smelled the most like vanilla to me.  The tester is a few weeks older and it needs an update.  I actually bought a 4oz bottle to make a larger batch.  

If you want to try any of the vanillas I have, I can send them to you.


----------



## jules92207

Soapmaker145 said:


> I have some of the vanillas on your list.
> 
> CS Very Vanilla:  This discolored as expected and was very faint.  The scent got stronger with cure but morphed into something that smells awful to my nose.  I tried it at the sink and it reminded me of a hospital room scent with a bit of disinfectant and something else unpleasant.  I removed the bar from the bathroom the same day.  This is the only tester that I tried so far that didn't survive a day at the sink.
> 
> I have 3 vanillas from NDA.  I haven't written a review yet.  The Tahitian Vanilla smells like burnt sugar.  I'll have to try them at the sink and will update.
> 
> The TNC Vanilla Bean Noel smelled the most like vanilla to me.  The tester is a few weeks older and it needs an update.  I actually bought a 4oz bottle to make a larger batch.
> 
> If you want to try any of the vanillas I have, I can send them to you.



That would be awesome, I only need a quarter to half ounce to run a test, I can certainly pay you for it and shipping.


----------



## Soapmaker145

If there are any other FO's I have you want to try, make a list.  Thanks for the offer to cover the cost but it isn't necessary.   
From NDA I have: Vanilla, French Vanilla, Tahitian Vanilla, and Vanilla Creme.  I also have the Vanilla from TCS, not just Vanilla Bean Noel. I have Vanillary from FB which I think is worth a try.  From FB also, I have Vanilla Ice cream

I think I can ship in the USPS flat rate boxes without any problems.


----------



## jules92207

Soapmaker145 said:


> If there are any other FO's I have you want to try, make a list.  Thanks for the offer to cover the cost but it isn't necessary.
> From NDA I have: Vanilla, French Vanilla, Tahitian Vanilla, and Vanilla Creme.  I also have the Vanilla from TCS, not just Vanilla Bean Noel. I have Vanillary from FB which I think is worth a try.  From FB also, I have Vanilla Ice cream
> 
> I think I can ship in the USPS flat rate boxes without any problems.



Honestly, I'm happy to try them all. I don't have any of those yet so the more the merrier.


----------



## Soapmaker145

Jules, PM me your address.  I plan to put the package in the mail on Saturday.

I thought I posted earlier today but it looks like my message is lost.


----------



## jules92207

Done!

Let me know if I can share anything in return.


----------



## jules92207

Well between the generosity of soapmaker145 and the fact that I placed an order with Sweet Cakes today ordering all their "vanilla" fragrances, except warm vanilla sugar as the review was less than appealing for cp, we should have another round of fragrances in the next few weeks. 

In the mean time I'm gonna work on writing up the review sheet for all these...


----------



## Soapmaker145

I'm looking forward to seeing the results.  It would be nice to have a decent vanilla for cp.  I'm going to try to do an HP test in parallel. 
Here is a picture of my testers.  None of them discolored dark brown.


----------



## jules92207

Soapmaker145 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the results.  It would be nice to have a decent vanilla for cp.  I'm going to try to do an HP test in parallel.
> Here is a picture of my testers.  None of them discolored dark brown.



That's a great idea! Yeah all those are a nice creamy beige, they look much nicer than all my poop colors going on here. 

That being said, a few did not get super dark I'm excited to report. I'll be including that factor in reviewing, of course.


----------



## dixiedragon

So excited!!!


----------



## Soapmaker145

Jules, I added NDA Benzoin to the list of vanillas I sent you.  It is supposed to have a vanilla-like scent in soap.   I don't have any experience with it.  I remember reading something about it a long time ago.  I was wondering if a mix of vanilla FOs and Benzoin might work a bit better than straight vanilla FOs. I hope to make some testers this week.


----------



## jules92207

Oh wow, thank you! I was thinking about picking that and the Vanilla 10 fold up to throw in the test. I'm so excited to test them out. I'll have to send you some test bars.


----------



## Soapmaker145

Where did you find the 10 fold vanilla?  Is this the NDA one?  I was afraid of it since it is only soluble in ethanol (no water or oil).

I'll gladly accept a small bar of your favorite vanilla.


----------



## jules92207

Soapmaker145 said:


> Where did you find the 10 fold vanilla?  Is this the NDA one?  I was afraid of it since it is only soluble in ethanol (no water or oil).
> 
> I'll gladly accept a small bar of your favorite vanilla.



Yes, the NDA one was the one I was eyeing. I did see it wasn't soluble in oil, but a few reviews said it worked for them in soap so I might go for it. I will have to wait a little bit to order, it's hard with the $100 minimum.

Once I settle on the top scents I'm happy to send you a bar.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

I haven't had much luck with benzoin myself. I tried a London Fog scent (bergamot, benzoin and a hint of litsea cubea and all I can smell is lemon now.


----------



## jules92207

Wildcraft_Garden said:


> I haven't had much luck with benzoin myself. I tried a London Fog scent (bergamot, benzoin and a hint of litsea cubea and all I can smell is lemon now.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Soapmaker145

The post office won't let me ship fragrances.  I don't understand why since all the fragrance shipments I get go through USPS.   They come in standard priority boxes.  Any advice on shipping fragrances within the US?

If all else fails, I'll have to ship my testers out to you or make new ones.


----------



## jules92207

That's strange. I've shipped fragrances through usps before without an issue. I will look into it.


----------



## Soapmaker145

I had the tubes carefully packaged in a plastic bag with absorbent paper.  I put them in a small box with more absorbent paper.  I asked to have them shipped surface-only.  The woman insisted that USPS doesn't allow fragrances.  My last order from FB added up to several liters and it came in a large priority box without absorbent material.  I have to check the main PO branch.  Maybe, I'll have better luck.

I checked the flash point of the vanilla fragrances on the NDA site.  I noticed that they are mostly benzoic acid and derivatives with some vanillin.  Adding more benzoin may not help much.


----------



## KristaY

I wonder if you should talk to a different person at USPS, Soapmaker. I've sent FO's in a swap with another soap maker and they had no problem once I explained how I had the bottles taped, wrapped and packed. Very odd too since some of my orders come USPS. Try a different branch maybe?


----------



## Soapmaker145

Our USPS got rid of their senior staff (forced retirement) and replaced them with younger people.  They don't have a clue and can't be bothered.  There was nobody at that branch who knew how to look things up.  The woman at the counter refused to do anything.  I'll try the main branch.


----------



## Soap Techniques

Soapmaker145 said:


> The post office won't let me ship *fragrances*. I don't understand why since all the fragrance shipments I get go through USPS.  They come in standard priority boxes. Any advice on shipping *fragrances* within the US?


 
You call them fragrances, maybe that's the problem? "The woman insisted that USPS doesn't allow fragrances" - maybe she thinks they are perfumes containing alcohol?


----------



## dixiedragon

Some fragrances are unable to be shipped USPS. For example, the cart at BB will tell you that. For example, the Chocolate Orange Truffle Flavor Oil won't ship USPS.
http://www.brambleberry.com/Chocola...r-Oil-P3852.aspx?ItemId=40820932&Options=8196

So maybe private individuals can't be expected to know what is allowed to ship and what isn't? So they only ship that sort of thing from businesses who have MSDS info, etc?


----------



## Soapmaker145

The package is on its way.   I opened the box at the main post office and showed them what is inside.  They accepted it without any problems. 

I told the first woman that there was no alcohol.  She freaked out about anything liquid.  I did a bit of research.  It looks like anything with an FP above 200 ships without any problem as long as it is under a quart.  Below 200, there are different rules for packaging.  Below 140, FOs need to be packaged in metal boxes with absorbent paper.  Above 140, absorbent paper is enough.  All FOs with FP<200 need to be shipped surface-only (no air).

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jules92207

Soapmaker145 said:


> The package is on its way.   I opened the box at the main post office and showed them what is inside.  They accepted it without any problems.
> 
> I told the first woman that there was no alcohol.  She freaked out about anything liquid.  I did a bit of research.  It looks like anything with an FP above 200 ships without any problem as long as it is under a quart.  Below 200, there are different rules for packaging.  Below 140, FOs need to be packaged in metal boxes with absorbent paper.  Above 140, absorbent paper is enough.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



Oh yeah! Awesome. And really good information too, thanks for your research.


----------



## Soap Techniques

Soapmaker145 said:


> Here is a picture of my testers. None of them discolored dark brown.


I guess the amount of discoloration depends on the usage rate... My tester of TSC's Vanilla Bean Noel discolored to dark brown, you can see it here:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=571856&postcount=48


----------



## Soapmaker145

Fata Morgana said:


> I guess the amount of discoloration depends on the usage rate... My tester of TSC's Vanilla Bean Noel discolored to dark brown, you can see it here:
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=571856&postcount=48



That is one *dark* bar.  Did the scent survive and did you like it?  My guess would be no.

My usage rate is 1 oz per lb of oil for the testers and it is fixed.  As I make larger batches of some FOs, I'm finding that the discoloration is dependent on many things.  I suspect that the extent of saponification of the batter has a lot to do with it.  Most of my testers are poured at a thick pudding stage.  The batter is still fluid enough to stir and pour but very thick.  

pH is a logarithmic scale.  1 point drop can make a huge difference in the amount of lye left over to react.  I think it is an important part of the equation that determines the extent of discoloration.  I have to do some testing adding the same fragrances to the same batter at different stages and see what happens. I think Vanilla will be a very good choice for this test.  When I do it, I'll post.  We'll see how right (or wrong) I am in my assumptions. 

Years ago, I poured a batch of vanilla at a very thick pudding stage and I ended up with a beautifully marbled bar.  The colors varied from off white to dark brown.  I didn't keep any notes.  I thought I would remember of course.  I really want to reproduce it now because I think it has the best chance of protecting the Vanilla FOs other than HP.


----------



## Soap Techniques

Yes, the scent survived CP, it's not bad, but it's a foody vanilla, I think I like better Pure Fragrance Oils' Black Vanilla.

That's an interesting thought! Now I am curious about your tests.


----------



## Soapmaker145

I added Black Vanilla to the list of FOs to try.  I just got an order from Element and I have 2 vanilla samples.  They are not pure vanilla but as usual they sounded really good. Right now, I don't remember what they were called.  I'll add them to this thread when I test them even though they are not pure vanilla.


----------



## SuJac

TheDragonGirl said:


> I'm really curious about that vanilla buttercream, because the vanilla buttercream BB offered got discontinued and its my fav


I bought the BB Vanilla Buttercream FO and I don't think it has enough vanilla scent for those of us who love vanilla.  Think vanilla buttercream frosting.  Mild, somewhat sweet, vaguely vanilla.


----------



## jules92207

SuJac said:


> I bought the BB Vanilla Buttercream FO and I don't think it has enough vanilla scent for those of us who love vanilla.  Think vanilla buttercream frosting.  Mild, somewhat sweet, vaguely vanilla.



I feel the same about the WSP vanilla buttercream. It will all be in my reviews but it definitely has a sugary frosting smell but not really a strong vanilla scent.


----------



## joy.

Soapmaker145 said:


> Jules, I added NDA Benzoin to the list of vanillas I sent you.  It is supposed to have a vanilla-like scent in soap.   I don't have any experience with it.  I remember reading something about it a long time ago.  I was wondering if a mix of vanilla FOs and Benzoin might work a bit better than straight vanilla FOs. I hope to make some testers this week.



I've used NDA's benzoin in cp goat milk soap. I soaped cool and refrigerated for 24hrs. The scent wasn't super strong, but it did stick OK. In the bottle it smelled nothing like vanilla to me, but it does have a sweet vanilla-like scent in soap. I liked it with frankincense.


----------



## jules92207

Oh nice, I'm glad you shared that cause I really, really want to try it blended with a little cinnamon and clove for a chai like scent. I'm really hopeful now.

After the official test on its own of course.


----------



## joy.

jules92207 said:


> Oh nice, I'm glad you shared that cause I really, really want to try it blended with a little cinnamon and clove for a chai like scent. I'm really hopeful now.
> 
> After the official test on its own of course.



I think it will be really nice for that. I'd probably start with double the benzoin vs. the cinnamon and clove so it doesn't get lost behind those strong scents. If you haven't tried cassia EO, you might want to grab a sample of that, too. It has more of a spicy chai-like cinnamon smell to me than cinnamon.


----------



## Steve85569

_joy_ said:


> I think it will be really nice for that. I'd probably start with double the benzoin vs. the cinnamon and clove so it doesn't get lost behind those strong scents. If you haven't tried cassia EO, you might want to grab a sample of that, too. It has more of a spicy chai-like cinnamon smell to me than cinnamon.



Yes, the cassia is also not quite as much a skin irritant as cinnamon. Same family, different tree.


----------



## Soap Techniques

Soapmaker145 said:


> I added Black Vanilla to the list of FOs to try.


*Soapmaker145*, if you want I can send you a sniffie, and a sliver of soap which was made more than a year ago.  Just PM me your address.


----------



## jules92207

_joy_ said:


> I think it will be really nice for that. I'd probably start with double the benzoin vs. the cinnamon and clove so it doesn't get lost behind those strong scents. If you haven't tried cassia EO, you might want to grab a sample of that, too. It has more of a spicy chai-like cinnamon smell to me than cinnamon.



Oh nice, I have not tried cassia yet, thank you so much for the suggestion. Love that it's a safer alternate to the cinnamon too.


----------



## Soapmaker145

Fata Morgana said:


> *Soapmaker145*, if you want I can send you a sniffie, and a sliver of soap which was made more than a year ago.  Just PM me your address.



Thank you for a very kind offer.  Let me know if you want to try any of the FOs I have.  I also have quite a few from BB if you have any on your wish list.  Just PM me your list.


----------



## jules92207

So wow...here's what I have on hand to soap this weekend:

CS Cedarwood Vanilla
NDA Tahitian Vanilla
SC Special Edition Vanilla
SC Tahitian Vanilla
SC White Vanilla
SC Fruity Vanilla
SC Vanilla Lace
TCS Vanilla Bean Noel
FB Vanilla Ice Cream
NDA Benzoin
TCS Vanilla
NDA Vanilla Creme
CS Very Vanilla
NDA French Vanilla
FB Vanillary

Ordered today:
Daystar -
Vanilla Madagascar
Ultimate Vanilla
Vanilla Bean Cookies
Vanilla Coconut
Vanilla Delicious
Vanilla Sugar Dusk
Vanilla Rock N Roll

NG - Vanilla Bean

Still to order:
Scent Works (aren't they gone?) -Madagascar Vanilla
Wildfire Creations - Ms Randy's Vanilla Bean
Mad Oils - Vanilla Milk
AHRE - French Vanilla Oak
WSP - Vanilla Musk
NDA - Vanilla 10 fold


----------



## Soapmaker145

I'll add 2 to the list from Elements:
Madagascar Vanilla Orchid
Antahala Vanilla

I also poured some small samples for  the temperature and stage of emulsion test using TCS Vanilla Bean Noel and Vanilla.  I added the FOs at light emulsion, light and medium trace, and thick pudding stage.  I'll update with pictures in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Lina

Jules can you tell me your thoughts on the Daystar vanillas? I like to order from there.


----------



## jules92207

Lina said:


> Jules can you tell me your thoughts on the Daystar vanillas? I like to order from there.



Absolutely! My shipping notice estimates they will be here by Wednesday. Unfortunately she was backordered on the Madagascar Vanilla and Vanilla Sugar Dusk so I will keep checking back with Stacey on those so I can be sure to get them.


----------



## jules92207

16 test samples... I've been busy...


----------



## rainycityjen

I'm so excited for the results - I keep checking this thread obsessively.


----------



## snappyllama

Jules, I have a little MO Vanilla Milk left. I'll include it with the bar I'm sending you so you can check out the oob to bar difference. I want to give it another week or so more to cure.


----------



## jules92207

snappyllama said:


> Jules, I have a little MO Vanilla Milk left. I'll include it with the bar I'm sending you so you can check out the oob to bar difference. I want to give it another week or so more to cure.



Sweet! That was my next "new vendor" order. I want them all!


----------



## kchaystack

Looks like Nurture has a new vanilla fo:

https://nurturesoap.com/fragrance-oils/623-vanilla-cream-fragrance-oil.html


----------



## snappyllama

kchaystack said:


> Looks like Nurture has a new vanilla fo:
> 
> https://nurturesoap.com/fragrance-oils/623-vanilla-cream-fragrance-oil.html



Ooo, they have some other new things too... Enabler!


----------



## kchaystack

Haha.  Yeah they have several new scents.  But I saw the vanilla so thought it would be of interest here.


----------



## dixiedragon

I may have missed it, but how much FO are you putting in each sample? How do you manage to pour, scent and mix that many small samples at a time? Or are you making multiple small batches?


----------



## skayc1

Obsidian said:


> I really like warm vanilla sugar, it makes a good blender. I can't remember who it came from though and I no longer have the bottle.



Aztec has a warm vanilla sugar, for a vanilla fo it's vanillin is quite low at 4.4!


----------



## jules92207

dixiedragon said:


> I may have missed it, but how much FO are you putting in each sample? How do you manage to pour, scent and mix that many small samples at a time? Or are you making multiple small batches?



So far I've been making one or two lb (of oil) batches based on how many samples I have on hand. Last weekend I made 2 lb batches, split the batter into 8 cups (I use yogurt cups) and poured in .20 - .25 oz of fo in each cup. It roughly equates to the rate of 1oz per lb and if I find the sample bar really stands out once cured I'll go ahead and make a bigger batch of that fo for future testing.

I did however get a 1 lb mold this week so I might go ahead and just start making 1 lb batch testers from those I have at least an oz of fo for.


----------



## jules92207

Made test batches of all the Day-Star vanillas and a few random new ones this weekend. Also re-made a few I really liked to test them further.


----------



## Lina

Could you tell me your impressions of the daystar vanillas oob? Are there any that you really like?


----------



## jules92207

Lina said:


> Could you tell me your impressions of the daystar vanillas oob? Are there any that you really like?



I will give this my best shot given that I have a bit of a cold, but here it goes:

Vanilla Rock N Roll - suppose to be a dupe of Lush American Cream. I have used Lush's conditioner but so far I don't smell anything similar. Oob smells very plastic. Maybe a little perfume like. Not much different after a week cure actually. Not very impressive.

Vanilla Bean Cookies - suppose to be a dupe of BBW Vanilla Bean Noel. I use this lotion daily so I am very familiar with the original scent. Oob this is not bad. All vanillas are really weak oob, this one is no exception. It's only a week cure but so far I don't smell much. I hope it's this cold but it's early still.

Ultimate Vanilla - this is very buttery oob. A hint of vanilla but definitely more butter. So far the cure is really weak and a little fake. Its lost some of the bakery feel. We shall see how she fairs in the next couple weeks.

Vanilla Coconut - this smells very much like coconut oob. Its actually a very pleasant scent oob. So far the cure is weak but nice. Not so much coconut anymore, just kinda sweet. 

Vanilla Delicious - oob it falls more in line with the ultimate vanilla. A bit buttery and not very vanilla. Still too weak in the cure so far to tell, but the vanilla is stronger now.

I wish I could be more help but I think it's still early for these. Will keep posted.


----------



## Lina

Thanks!


----------



## jules92207

Lina said:


> Thanks!



Another week has gone by and I have to tell you, the Daystar Vanilla Coconut and the Vanilla Bean Cookies are really nice. Those would my top choices so far for Daystar.


----------



## jules92207

Just a quick update so this thread doesn't die while I test all these soaps...

I've started the spreadsheet covering the scent name, distributor, discoloration, oob scent notes, after cured dry and wet (I've found many are different dry vs wet).

So far I've tested about half a dozen with notes. More to come...


----------



## snappyllama

Yay! Thanks again for sharing all the work you're doing! :clap:


----------



## jules92207

(cue energizer bunny) ...Still going....


----------



## joy.

Soapmaker145 said:


> From NDA I have: Vanilla, French Vanilla, Tahitian Vanilla, and Vanilla Creme.



What's your opinion of these? I made a batch with NDA's french vanilla last week, and I don't really smell vanilla anymore. It did get really hot (so hot it gelled in the frig) so I'm wondering if that's why. Did any of these hold up well for you?


----------



## Soapmaker145

joy. said:


> What's your opinion of these? I made a batch with NDA's french vanilla last week, and I don't really smell vanilla anymore. It did get really hot (so hot it gelled in the frig) so I'm wondering if that's why. Did any of these hold up well for you?



I didn't have much luck with the NDA vanillas.  I think their Tahitian Vanilla was the best of the 4 I tried but still faint.  Overall, the NDA FOs were nice OOB but didn't do well in cp.  The heat may have accelerated the FO morphing process but you would end up in the same place after few weeks even if you soaped cool.  The alkaline pH is more the problem with vanilla.

The TCS VBN is the only vanilla that smelled like a decent vanilla to me after cp.  Jules may have other suggestions since she tested more vanillas than I did.


----------



## mx5inpenn

What do you think of NG Vanilla Bean now that you've soaped it? It was one of the scents I used for Christmas last year and everyone loved it.


----------



## jules92207

mx6inpenn said:


> What do you think of NG Vanilla Bean now that you've soaped it? It was one of the scents I used for Christmas last year and everyone loved it.



NG's Vanilla Bean is so far in my top three. The longer I use it the more I like it.


----------



## joy.

Soapmaker145 said:


> I didn't have much luck with the NDA vanillas.  I think their Tahitian Vanilla was the best of the 4 I tried but still faint.  Overall, the NDA FOs were nice OOB but didn't do well in cp.  The heat may have accelerated the FO morphing process but you would end up in the same place after few weeks even if you soaped cool.  The alkaline pH is more the problem with vanilla.
> 
> The TCS VBN is the only vanilla that smelled like a decent vanilla to me after cp.  Jules may have other suggestions since she tested more vanillas than I did.



Thank you. This was my first experience purchasing a fragrance oil. I got it to make a candle and was excited when I didn't get a headache from it. I was going to order a few more from NDA to try them in soap, so you saved me the time experimenting if they don't work well. : )


----------



## Soapmaker145

joy. said:


> Thank you. This was my first experience purchasing a fragrance oil. I got it to make a candle and was excited when I didn't get a headache from it. I was going to order a few more from NDA to try them in soap, so you saved me the time experimenting if they don't work well. : )



They may work in candles if you like subtle fragrances.  If you have any specific NDA FOs you're interested in, make a list.  I may be able to send you some if you're not in a hurry.

If I were to start my soapy FO experiment all over again, I would start with Element Body and Bath.  The FO suppliers I bought the most from are BB, FB, TCS, MMS, CS, NDA, ACS, EBB, CC, CG and some WSP and Nurture.  Ouch! This list is longer than I expected.  I've accepted that I'll be buying a few FOs from multiple suppliers.


----------



## joy.

Soapmaker145 said:


> They may work in candles if you like subtle fragrances.  If you have any specific NDA FOs you're interested in, make a list.  I may be able to send you some if you're not in a hurry.
> 
> If I were to start my soapy FO experiment all over again, I would start with Element Body and Bath.  The FO suppliers I bought the most from are BB, FB, TCS, MMS, CS, NDA, ACS, EBB, CC, CG and some WSP and Nurture.  Ouch! This list is longer than I expected.  I've accepted that I'll be buying a few FOs from multiple suppliers.


haha! I'm glad I'm not the only one. My husband thought my dairy goat hobby was expensive...until I started making goat milk soap. Holy heck, I can't control myself. I think I own every essential oil known to man. Maybe we can do a fragrance/essential oil swap


----------



## jules92207

Soapmaker145 said:


> I didn't have much luck with the NDA vanillas.  I think their Tahitian Vanilla was the best of the 4 I tried but still faint.  Overall, the NDA FOs were nice OOB but didn't do well in cp.  The heat may have accelerated the FO morphing process but you would end up in the same place after few weeks even if you soaped cool.  The alkaline pH is more the problem with vanilla.
> 
> The TCS VBN is the only vanilla that smelled like a decent vanilla to me after cp.  Jules may have other suggestions since she tested more vanillas than I did.



I'd agree with Soap maker on the NDA's, so far I've found them weak too. Tahitian vanilla was my favorite of the four, not bad, but lighter than I would like. The NG Vanilla Bean was one that got stronger as I used it too and that's a win in my book.

I'm out of town right now so I don't have all my notes in front of me, but the other vanilla I like is Deluxe Vanilla from WSP. I know there's one more I ranked high but I'll have to consult my notes... And there are still quite a few I haven't tested in the shower yet.


----------



## Soapmaker145

joy. said:


> haha! I'm glad I'm not the only one. My husband thought my dairy goat hobby was expensive...until I started making goat milk soap. Holy heck, I can't control myself. I think I own every essential oil known to man. Maybe we can do a fragrance/essential oil swap



Yep, I know the feeling.  I could have bought 3 or 4 of the Bud multi-soap cutters for what I spent on FOs.  Never mind that I don't need a single one but they look so pretty.  On the bright side, my hobby isn't buying jewelry, designer bags, shoes or any number of things that would cost a lot more.   I did a lot more FO buying last year when I started testing. I now limit myself to 20 to 30 at a time.  I think that is enough to let you know if you like the supplier.  

A swap will be fun.  Make a list of FOs you would like to try or type of FO type you want, and I'll send you samples to test.  I can't guarantee that you'll like what I like but it'll help you get started on the road to finding FOs that work for you.  You can send me a sample of your favorite EO.


----------



## joy.

jules92207 said:


> I'm out of town right now so I don't have all my notes in front of me, but the other vanilla I like is Deluxe Vanilla from WSP. I know there's one more I ranked high but I'll have to consult my notes...



Oh, I think I may be able to grab that one at the local soap store. Curious to know the other high ranking one when you're back.



Soapmaker145 said:


> On the bright side, my hobby isn't buying jewelry, designer bags, shoes or any number of things that would cost a lot more.



That's what I always say! He says designer bags and shoes would be cheaper ; ) But not nearly as fun.

Our temps should be down under 100 degrees at the end of the month. EOs will have a better chance of surviving shipping then. Sounds fun!


----------



## bluemoosesoap

What is CC vanilla fragrance?
I figure BB is Brambleberry.


----------



## jules92207

Could CC be crafters choice from WSP?


----------



## jules92207

I did another check on my notes and so far my top two are NG Vanilla Bean and SC Special Edition Vanilla (but only after some use, it got better after I soaped with it a while).

I'm really hopeful on two Elements vanilla I got from Soapmaker, for dry scents they are really nice. True tests comes in the shower though.

Side note - I've used WSP's Crafters Choice Deluxe Vanilla for most of my blending for a while now because it seems to stick well and has a good vanilla note to it, so I've often mentioned it as a favorite. This test may abolish that as I'm finding in the dry test it's not nearly as good as others.


----------

